# Offer closed. c:



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

Closed.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 6, 2016)

i will love to try the site am stuck on #3

Do i have to do all the quest ?
what do i do with the games do you want me to play some thing ???

my user name is momiji345


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll participate c: My username on the site is padfoot6.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

Ooh I'll do this


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> i will love to try the site am stuck on #3
> 
> Do i have to do all the quest ?
> what do i do with the games do you want me to play some thing ???
> ...



For the third step you just gotta own 10,000 sP. 
In my personal experience with the site, the quest I linked to is the easiest way to go.
I linked to the games in case some players prefer that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Ooh I'll do this



Are you using the same username as on here?


----------



## Taj (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll try, but no promises if I make it alive c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK, just finished Sarah's quest, is that it?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

I registered under the name HermioneGranger
How do I help Sarah find that vacuum?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

neester14 said:


> I'll try, but no promises if I make it alive c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK, just finished Sarah's quest, is that it?



Oh, I just remembered that the site doesn't show you your sP by default! >_<

Go to this site: https://subeta.net/preferences.php

On this site it says something like "You currently have 5,143 sP!". If that says 10,000 sP or more than you're done (considering you have a pet.)


----------



## Taj (Mar 6, 2016)

Well I have 45,544 sP so I think I'm done here.

From what I saw this seems intriguing, I might start playing this game. Thanks!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

I got 15k sP so I think I'm also done here c:


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Well I have 45,544 sP so I think I'm done here.
> 
> From what I saw this seems intriguing, I might start playing this game. Thanks!



That's great! ^_^ I've found the site while searching for 'Neopets alternatives' and once I got into it I preferred it. c:


----------



## Yumei (Mar 6, 2016)

I registered under QQQ & have over 38,000 & a lovely lil pet thingy.  Teehee, thanks. n.n


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll try it rn

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm KernelSander over there and I have 15000 so I think I'm done?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'll try it rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm KernelSander over there and I have 15000 so I think I'm done?



Yep, own a pet & 10,000 sP and you'll get 100 TBT.
The referral site updates at midnight EST and let's me know who I've referred - then I can give out the TBT to everyone who completed the steps. ^__^


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 6, 2016)

done  

User name:Momiji345
Pet:Nokomis_1
359,275 sp


----------



## scotch (Mar 6, 2016)

Done


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

Tell me your Subeta name or I'm not able to give out TBT. ^__^


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 6, 2016)

I registered under username "brookethecat", it says I have 15k sP so I'm done here


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 6, 2016)

Done! c: username is padfoot6


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 6, 2016)

Done! Same username as here.  poutysprout


----------



## aericell (Mar 6, 2016)

I've registered, username nabisonyeo & I've gotten way over 10k


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 6, 2016)

The quests are much easier than neopets! 208,257 sP!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

poutysprout said:


> The quests are much easier than neopets! 208,257 sP!



Yeah, you can earn money a lot faster on there. If you do all the quests you'll probably earn 3M in pure only.
But there's also lots of things to spent your money on, so it's faster gone than earned. xD


----------



## ACNLOswald (Mar 6, 2016)

Done! My name on it is ACNLOswald

- - - Post Merge - - -

also this site is super cute


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 6, 2016)

I'mma try to on my tablet.


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 6, 2016)

I've registered as BetaC, with a Kora named Averia. I have 15k sP o.o The art style is so similar to NeoPets, I think i'm having some childhood flashbacks xD


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 6, 2016)

Done! Compleated shara's quest.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> Done! Compleated shara's quest.



What's your username? ^__^


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 6, 2016)

Riedy said:


> What's your username? ^__^



Same as on here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> Same as on here.



I also have that wolf one and named it "Pizza loving scrub wolf"


----------



## elscyia (Mar 6, 2016)

I did it, username is Elscyia and I have 54,800 sP


----------



## Candyapple (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm doing it right now!

ugh site is down  gotta wait alittle bit


----------



## wassop (Mar 6, 2016)

i finished , my username is astrawberry : )


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Candyapple (Mar 6, 2016)

ok done! my username is candyapple just like here, and I have 29,000 sP!


----------



## riummi (Mar 6, 2016)

i think i did it correctly - my name is riummi (same as here) 
i got 32,951 sP


----------



## allylily (Mar 6, 2016)

i'll do it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

username is allylily, same as here
I currently have 36,361 sP! Done 

- - - Post Merge - - -

gonna keep playing for a bit tbh lol


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

allylily said:


> i'll do it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Have fun playing! ^__^ If you need any recommandations or guidance or whatever just let me know. c:


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

double post!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2016)

I can send out TBT in an hour, about 10 people can join in for today.


----------



## pipty (Mar 6, 2016)

i referred with piipy!


----------



## supercataleena (Mar 6, 2016)

I just got out of work > w < can I still join?


----------



## MintySky (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll join! Just wait till I set up an account first.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

So, the site informed me that 15 people did all three steps correctly.

I'm going through the list now and send the TBT to those people.

If you register now you have to wait 24hrs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



supercataleena said:


> I just got out of work > w < can I still join?



For today I got 15 referrees, so there are still 15 slots left! ^__^


----------



## MintySky (Mar 7, 2016)

Ah nvm I figured it out.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

MintySky said:


> Ah nvm I figured it out.



Do you get some sort of error message?


----------



## MintySky (Mar 7, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Do you get some sort of error message?



No it was just saying that the names we already taken but I manged to find a name that wasn't taken for my pet.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

MintySky said:


> No it was just saying that the names we already taken but I manged to find a name that wasn't taken for my pet.



If it gives you the messgae the name should be taken?

subeta.net/pets/NAME

Does this lead to a pet with a deleted user? Maybe the name isn't going through the filters...


----------



## MintySky (Mar 7, 2016)

Riedy said:


> If it gives you the messgae the name should be taken?
> 
> subeta.net/pets/NAME
> 
> Does this lead to a pet with a deleted user? Maybe the name isn't going through the filters...



Yea I just typed in that link with the name I was trying to name my pet and it came up with someones elses pet.

Oh and btw I managed to get over 20,000 points. c: And my username is the same as on here.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

So, 1,500 TBT sent to 15 people who successfully completed the steps. ^__^ 

If you have a different username on Subeta than on here, remember to let me know! c:

I'm off to bed now, the next TBT will be going out in roughly 23 hours.


----------



## lemon-len (Mar 7, 2016)

Is there still time to do this?

username is - lemon-len
pet name- Sings With Stars


----------



## quartztho (Mar 7, 2016)

I think I've completed all the steps! It says I have 15k  The username is cacti and my pet name is Tyrannus


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm gonna have my sister try again for me under CobaltChorale :s
Edit:


Spoiler: our second attempt


----------



## HMCaprica (Mar 7, 2016)

is this still good? I want to try!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 7, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> I got 15k sP so I think I'm also done here c:



Did you see mine? I am HermioneGranger and my pet's name is DonaldTrump

Here's a pic since I didn't see my name on the list and I thought I did this all right haha


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 7, 2016)

how long does this thing take?


----------



## HMCaprica (Mar 7, 2016)

I give up, I couldn't really get 10,000 and if it doesn't happen quickly I lose interest. I did the first two sets, and "tried" to do the games but just wasn't getting it. wish I could get tbt for at least trying but oh well, you win some you lose some! Good luck to you!


----------



## lemon-len (Mar 7, 2016)

HMCaprica said:


> I give up, I couldn't really get 10,000 and if it doesn't happen quickly I lose interest. I did the first two sets, and "tried" to do the games but just wasn't getting it. wish I could get tbt for at least trying but oh well, you win some you lose some! Good luck to you!



If you do the quest option like she said, it goes so fast. In the tutorial thing too, it even says, talk to Sarah for newbie quests,https://subeta.net/quests.php/sarah , and she'll have you buy a thing for like, 1000 gold, but she'll give you back like, 10,000. You can do that 10 times in a day, and i made like 330,000. it took like 5 min. you start out with like 5000 already, so its easy.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm doing this! My username there is onoona and my pet's name is Mozu. (I also made a second named Jongie)


I have around 14k sp. I just noticed your original post said midnight EST so I guess I'm too late. I was so excited to get 100tbt that I read through way too fast. Oh well ;~;


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

lemon-len said:


> Is there still time to do this?
> 
> username is - lemon-len
> pet name- Sings With Stars



Yeah, I still have half of the TBT! Want to spend everything on referrals.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FerahL said:


> I'm gonna have my sister try again for me under CobaltChorale :s
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: our second attempt



Well, I see your old account and hers on my refer site, I don't know why you didn't go through. If both of you should go through by midnight I'd give you 200 TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hermione Granger said:


> Did you see mine? I am HermioneGranger and my pet's name is DonaldTrump
> 
> Here's a pic since I didn't see my name on the list and I thought I did this all right haha



No idea why yours didn't work. I saw your name under my refers yesterday and you obviously did everything correct. I hope the site doesn't have an unspoken 15 daily max. o_o

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> how long does this thing take?



Well, it depends whether you want to think of good names or just spam the first thing that comes to mind. And if you understand what to do it really shouldn't take longer than 5 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HMCaprica said:


> I give up, I couldn't really get 10,000 and if it doesn't happen quickly I lose interest. I did the first two sets, and "tried" to do the games but just wasn't getting it. wish I could get tbt for at least trying but oh well, you win some you lose some! Good luck to you!



Yeah I think for the flash games you have to be really good to even get 1,000 sP. The quests are really better. I went broke on there yesterday and had to do the Newbie quest (the one I linked to), and the first quest gave me like 30,000 sP.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> I'm doing this! My username there is onoona and my pet's name is Mozu. (I also made a second named Jongie)
> 
> 
> I have around 14k sp. I just noticed your original post said midnight EST so I guess I'm too late. I was so excited to get 100tbt that I read through way too fast. Oh well ;~;



I'm doing this 'everyday' until I have no more TBT left! Which I'm guessing will be today! ^__^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Subeta Referral Site as of now











That's my site right now. If you don't see your username, you didn't sign up from my refer link directly. If you see yourself on the top category, it means the site didn't count you as adopting a pet + having 10,000 sP for whatever reason...


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

lol i've been trying to do this but every username i choose it says it's taken cri


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> lol i've been trying to do this but every username i choose it says it's taken cri



Here's a Google search with inactive accounts, you can use any of those name if you're interested. x3


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

I think I did it right.. My username is bunnykook and my pet's name is kookie lol.

I have 15,000 sP


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I think I did it right.. My username is bunnykook and my pet's name is kookie lol.
> 
> I have 15,000 sP



Well, I see you on my refer page - so you did sign up properly.

The rest I will know in like 12 hours. v_v


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Well, I see you on my refer page - so you did sign up properly.
> 
> The rest I will know in like 12 hours. v_v



Ah yay I did it right haha!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> I think I've completed all the steps! It says I have 15k  The username is cacti and my pet name is Tyrannus



I don't see you under my refers, so you didn't sign up directly from my refer link. x:


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 7, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Spoiler: Subeta Referral Site as of now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay I see me, I'm excited.


----------



## Ookami (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd like to try!

- - - Post Merge - - -

It now says I have 14,504 sP

- - - Post Merge - - -

The username is Fidelio, same as here 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope I did right.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

Fidelio said:


> I'd like to try!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well, you signed up correctly, I see your name. The site'll tell me if the refer went through at EST midnight. >_<


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 7, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Well, I see your old account and hers on my refer site, I don't know why you didn't go through. If both of you should go through by midnight I'd give you 200 TBT.



Oh, I could make do with just 100 if possible :s We only tried the second time with the idea the first didn't work; if it opens another spot for someone else, that would be preferable, if you're okay with it ><'


----------



## lemon-len (Mar 7, 2016)

So, it says Ive got like 300,000 sP!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

FerahL said:


> Oh, I could make do with just 100 if possible :s We only tried the second time with the idea the first didn't work; if it opens another spot for someone else, that would be preferable, if you're okay with it ><'



Ah, the 'showed interest' doesn't mean 'actually did it'. The counter is just a vague warning to people. If it'd say '15 people showed interest' they should just know that they might not get the TBT immediately as I only have 1500 at this point. 

Like, yesterday I counted to 20 people that showed interest. 15 people went through, I think 2 people just announced their interest, 2 people didn't count beside actually doing everything (including you) and 1 person didn't sign up properly. The number is just for measurement. And the title is just to get more people to the thread.

I'm pretty sure if your account from yesterday didn't go through today, it won't happen today->tomorrow. But if both accounts go through, I'll only give you 100 TBT if that's your wish. ^__^

- - - Post Merge - - -



lemon-len said:


> So, it says Ive got like 300,000 sP!



You are on my refer page as well, so you signed up correctly. So it should count, not sure how the site didn't count a few other people that did everything. /:


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 7, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Ah, the 'showed interest' doesn't mean 'actually did it'. The counter is just a vague warning to people. If it'd say '15 people showed interest' they should just know that they might not get the TBT immediately as I only have 1500 at this point.
> 
> Like, yesterday I counted to 20 people that showed interest. 15 people went through, I think 2 people just announced their interest, 2 people didn't count beside actually doing everything (including you) and 1 person didn't sign up properly. The number is just for measurement. And the title is just to get more people to the thread.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if your account from yesterday didn't go through today, it won't happen today->tomorrow. But if both accounts go through, I'll only give you 100 TBT if that's your wish. ^__^



That sounds legit. :3 I'm not sure what else I could do to fix the process any further, but I must say this Divine Discs game is very intriguing. Curse you for getting me hooked on ANOTHER game XD


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

FerahL said:


> That sounds legit. :3 I'm not sure what else I could do to fix the process any further, but I must say this Divine Discs game is very intriguing. Curse you for getting me hooked on ANOTHER game XD



Maybe the site made a mistake and instead of 'having' 10,000 sP you have to 'earn' it? Or it's just a bug and it takes a few days idk.

If you want to get to know the site a little better, this quest asks you to do a variant of things, this thread would have all the links needed to complete the quests.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 7, 2016)

hello,i  sign up but did not receive any btb ? and its petty fun


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> hello,i  sign up but did not receive any btb ? and its petty fun
> 
> View attachment 166582



Your username didn't show up on my refer page, so something must have went wrong when you signed up.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 7, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Your username didn't show up on my refer page, so something must have went wrong when you signed up.



thank for the 15 btb ,P.s its anther game i can play   thanks for showing the site ,I love my pet owl


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> thank for the 15 btb ,P.s its anther game i can play   thanks for showing the site ,I love my pet owl



I'm glad you enjoy it, it's my favorite site to play on!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 7, 2016)

Did I appear on your list yet?

Also I managed to get the quests now haha


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> Did I appear on your list yet?
> 
> Also I managed to get the quests now haha



You've been on my list since yesterday, no idea why it didn't process you at midnight.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 7, 2016)

I must've signed up wrong too, since I didn't get any TBT  I signed up under brookethecat, same as here.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 7, 2016)

Signed up under pandapples and finished with 27k sp


----------



## hestu (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey! Signed up under hillaruhsaur and I have about 29k sP


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 7, 2016)

signed up as KingDad.  adopted a rabbit looking pet.  says I have 15000 sP.  

do i also have to make my pet "active" for your referral purposes?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 7, 2016)

Signed up as CuteYuYu
It says I have 15k sp


----------



## MintySky (Mar 8, 2016)

I just wanted to know did I do everything right?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

here's screencap of my info:



Spoiler


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey guys! Sorry for the extended wait - I fell asleep before midnight. >_<

6 people were referred today, one person who had problems yesterday, but also some names are still missing.

I'll go over them right now & send the TBT out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay so one of those 6 people didn't let me know who they are so Idk who to sent the TBT to??

- - - Post Merge - - -



brookethecat said:


> I must've signed up wrong too, since I didn't get any TBT  I signed up under brookethecat, same as here.



Well, you signed up correctly. HermioneGranger's account wasn't referred after 2 days so it might be a bug. x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> signed up as KingDad.  adopted a rabbit looking pet.  says I have 15000 sP.
> 
> do i also have to make my pet "active" for your referral purposes?



You signed up correctly, but it didn't process you at midnight. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteYuYu said:


> Signed up as CuteYuYu
> It says I have 15k sp



Well, I see you too but the site didn't process it either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MintySky said:


> I just wanted to know did I do everything right?



Yep, you showed up as one of my refers today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Here's the events (aka notifications) I woke up to











I don't know what's going wrong. /:


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

so do you think mine and cuteyuyuy's are going to process to your referrals tonight instead?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> so do you think mine and cuteyuyuy's are going to process to your referrals tonight instead?



It could be. Hermione Granger did the process two days ago and it only showed up today. I don't really know what the problem is. Others can do the process without any problems. Not everyone who got referred had an active pet. Not everyone had a trophy. It's really weird. I posted which users came through on the OP, I don't see what they could have done differently.

On your screencap it says 'you have to agree to the community guidelines'. Did you do that in the meantime?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

Riedy said:


> On your screencap it says 'you have to agree to the community guidelines'. Did you do that in the meantime?



No.  it only said that was required to use the chat feature (or maybe message boards too, whatever Shoutbox is)


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> No.  it only said that was required to use the chat feature (or maybe message boards too, whatever Shoutbox is)



Mmm, I just know that they changed registration over a year ago, I don't know when you have to agree to all terms anymore.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

I went ahead just now and agreed to all the guidelines.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I went ahead just now and agreed to all the guidelines.



Do you remember how many pageviews you had when you checked your sp?

https://subeta.net/preferences.php 

Maybe they have like a system that a player doesn't count as a user unless he had 10 or more pageviews? Something like that, that'd be my last guess. :/


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

did my name go through? im really confused


----------



## Ookami (Mar 8, 2016)

Did I appear? :3


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Spoiler: This is my refer page 5 minutes ago











If you open the picture in a new tab it's bigger & easier to read.
Edited out PM users & 1 unclaimed name.

If you're in the top category, it means your referral is pending. It says all you need is to own a pet and have 10,000 sP.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

weird, i adopted a pet, and have over 10000 sp.  maybe I did this too close to midnight last night.

- - - Post Merge - - -

looks like im at 6 page views.  but where is there any reference to pageviews as impacting one's user status??


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

this is my info:



Spoiler











i have 15,000 sP, 1 pet. why am i on the pending.. weird


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> weird, i adopted a pet, and have over 10000 sp.  maybe I did this too close to midnight last night.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> looks like im at 6 page views.  but where is there any reference to pageviews as impacting one's user status??



It was just an idea of mine...

- - - Post Merge - - -

But then again, it wouldn't make sense because there are people who did the bare minimum and got the referral.


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Mar 8, 2016)

hey I'm on the site, used the same username as this


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Monkeyd99 said:


> hey I'm on the site, used the same username as this



I see you on my refer page!  You're like the 2nd of 100 people who actually have eyes on there. xD


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 8, 2016)

I'll do it for 1000tbt


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Shayne said:


> I'll do it for 1000tbt



You can do it for 0.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

the site is very hard to navigate.  can't you message one of the mods there or post on a help board to find out why the referrals aren't going through?  i couldn't even find anything explaining their referral system.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> the site is very hard to navigate.  can't you message one of the mods there or post on a help board to find out why the referrals aren't going through?  i couldn't even find anything explaining their referral system.



It's the minority so it's not a bug with the referral system but rather with the site overlooking certain users. Everyday at midnight the site goes through the referrals and checks if the users own a pet and 10,000 sP. If the system overlooked you, you'd have to file a ticket. I can't file a ticket for every single person because I can't prove that you guys actually did it. They can check your account if you write them. Every link needed is in the OP.

But I'd suggest you wait 24 hours + the time needed to be midnight EST again.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

i think i created my pet.  is "adopting" a different process?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i think i created my pet.  is "adopting" a different process?



If you create a pet the link is /adopt.php and when you adopt it it's /explore/adopt.php so they should count both ways imo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't think they'd ask of new players to go adopting a pet. The pound gets regularely cleared, so sometimes it's empty.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

eh sorry for so many questions.  i think i only looked at first page of that tutorial when i signed up and then it disappeared.  do you know where i can find that again?  thnx


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> eh sorry for so many questions.  i think i only looked at first page of that tutorial when i signed up and then it disappeared.  do you know where i can find that again?  thnx



If you mean this site:

https://subeta.net/tutorial.php

It literally just says 'adopt a pet' and leads you to the create a pet site.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or maybe I'm just not seeing the tutorial because I have too much sP for the newbie quest.


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Mar 8, 2016)

Riedy said:


> I see you on my refer page!  You're like the 2nd of 100 people who actually have eyes on there. xD



What? seriously  ???


----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2016)

i got like You currently have 27,500 sP!

my user i did my ref under is also taesaek! 

i hope this helped.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Monkeyd99 said:


> What? seriously  ???



Yeah, no one checks the wardrobe out! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i got like You currently have 27,500 sP!
> 
> my user i did my ref under is also taesaek!
> 
> i hope this helped.



Your name's there, so you did the first step right. ^__^


----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Yeah, no one checks the wardrobe out!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah? ! i bought some owl pet thing front your link, and then caught fruit and veggies in barrels for like 10k sp loool i think i did everything then, right? :O


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

taesaek said:


> yeah? ! i bought some owl pet thing front your link, and then caught fruit and veggies in barrels for like 10k sp loool i think i did everything then, right? :O



You should. Idk why it bugs for some people, but technically you did everything required. c:


----------



## thrillingprince (Mar 8, 2016)

i did it, my username for the site is thrillingprince!


----------



## Honinozuka (Mar 8, 2016)

Working on it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm now at 15,000 sP! I registered under the name Honinozuka. This was a lot of fun glad I came across this thread aha


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

thrillingprince said:


> i did it, my username for the site is thrillingprince!





Honinozuka said:


> Working on it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm now at 15,000 sP! I registered under the name Honinozuka. This was a lot of fun glad I came across this thread aha



I see both of your accounts, so you signed up properly. ^__^ The site only checks the rest at midnight EST, which is still 6 hours away. >_<


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

what does 1/10 hunger mean? that my pet is super hungry, or slightly hungry?  i already fed him a burger.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> what does 1/10 hunger mean? that my pet is super hungry, or slightly hungry?  i already fed him a burger.



10/10 is fully fed, it's only important for battling as fas as I know

There's also an auto-feed resort:

https://subeta.net/explore/resort.php


----------



## Sdj4148 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey! I just wanted to let you that I've signed up and I have "You currently have 23,461 sP!". I've sent a PM with my username earlier but I saw that you still have an unclaimed name so I wanted to let you know.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Sdj4148 said:


> Hey! I just wanted to let you that I've signed up and I have "You currently have 23,461 sP!". I've sent a PM with my username earlier but I saw that you still have an unclaimed name so I wanted to let you know.



That unclaimed name got through the referral yesterday, that belltreeforum user just needs to contact me to get their tbt. ^__^


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey, I just wanted to let you know that I'm interested in doing this. My username on there is the same on here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that I did the steps right. It says _You currently have 13,126 sP!_ when I checked the bottom of the page you linked.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, I just wanted to let you know that I'm interested in doing this. My username on there is the same on here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think that I did the steps right. It says _You currently have 13,126 sP!_ when I checked the bottom of the page you linked.



I see you on my refer page, so you signed up correctly. ^__^


----------



## Elov (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi c: I just signed up and I believe I earned 50,000sP my user is Elov ^^


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Elov said:


> Hi c: I just signed up and I believe I earned 50,000sP my user is Elov ^^



Yep you signed up correctly too ^__^


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

There's still one account unclaimed... In an hour I'll pay the next batch and it could be that I won't have TBT anymore afterwards.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

fyi, i gots a ton of page views now


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> fyi, i gots a ton of page views now



I really hope it works for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I get 8-9 refers today I think I'll just devide the rest to the people who did everything but bugged out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoever didn't claim their account did register 11:48 pm EST.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 9, 2016)

Refers went through... 7 ppl 2 who had problems pls bare with my as im on mobile

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: today



Referring  
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Elov!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring thrillingprince!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring monkeyd99!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring KingDad!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring CobaltChorale!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring P☆☆☆ (pm)
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring taesaek!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

ah thank you so much!

i wonder what caused the hold up?  cuteyuyu registered right after me, but i dont see her on your updated list.  so i guess it can't be attributed to signing up too close to midnight.  i added page views per your hunch.  i also played some games and earned at least 10k sp (as opposed to just relying on the 15k you get upon registering).  hmmm, the world will never know...


----------



## Romaki (Mar 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ah thank you so much!
> 
> i wonder what caused the hold up?  cuteyuyu registered right after me, but i dont see her on your updated list.  so i guess it can't be attributed to signing up too close to midnight.  i added page views per your hunch.  i also played some games and earned at least 10k sp (as opposed to just relying on the 15k you get upon registering).  hmmm, the world will never know...



The latest refer is at the top of the list so its really weird.


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 9, 2016)

Think I completed it.
username Tomia :3


----------



## kumoru (Mar 9, 2016)

done! my user is kumoru


----------



## Romaki (Mar 9, 2016)

kumoru said:


> done! my user is kumoru





Tomia said:


> Think I completed it.
> username Tomia :3




I see you both so you signed up correctly. ^__^


----------



## aransaton (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello I followed the steps and now have  109,244 sP! ;3

user name Aransaton ;33


----------



## Romaki (Mar 9, 2016)

aransaton said:


> Hello I followed the steps and now have  109,244 sP! ;3
> 
> user name Aransaton ;33



I see your name, you didn't adopt a pet yet though. ^__^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now you did. 

You earned that sP very quickly.


----------



## aransaton (Mar 9, 2016)

Riedy said:


> I see your name, you didn't adopt a pet yet though. ^__^



Oh I thought i did, xD didn't know i have to name it to finish adoption.  

just adopted a pet ;3


----------



## Koi Karp (Mar 9, 2016)

Think I have done it!

User: Mitsy97


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 9, 2016)

Think I've done it... My username is SensaiGallade!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2016)

Is there any slot left? ^^


----------



## Romaki (Mar 9, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Think I've done it... My username is SensaiGallade!



Yep you signed up correctly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Is there any slot left? ^^



In theory all 500 of my TBT is claimed atm, but I could get 40 TBT from another offsite sell and I have a selling thread for my birthstone.
I'll edit the title saying there are no slots left, if I change it again it means you could try. ^__^


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2016)

Riedy said:


> In theory all 500 of my TBT is claimed atm, but I could get 40 TBT from another offsite sell and I have a selling thread for my birthstone.
> I'll edit the title saying there are no slots left, if I change it again it means you could try. ^__^



Ah it's okay! c: I referred you anyway, the site seems fun c: Let me know if you earn more tbt! <3


----------



## Romaki (Mar 10, 2016)

5 refers today, making me TBT-broke. Going through them now.



Spoiler: Today



You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Mitsy97!
You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring K***! (Unclaimed!)
You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring SensaiGallade!
You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Aransaton!
You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring CuteYuYu!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

Okay so now I have 400 TBT on hand and 500 in pending sales I thought I revived this. I still need 7 more refers.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 12, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Okay so now I have 400 TBT on hand and 500 in pending sales I thought I revived this. I still need 7 more refers.



fyi-- i'm deducing that for you to get credited for your referrals the new signees need to earn 10k forum currency from games or whatevs, i dont think the 15k starter amount counts...


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 12, 2016)

I did it! I have 15,000 sP and my username is Aronthaer. do you have any TBT available as of now?


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 12, 2016)

wait .. so did my thing work?
because I never got the tbt ; v;


----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

King Dad said:


> fyi-- i'm deducing that for you to get credited for your referrals the new signees need to earn 10k forum currency from games or whatevs, i dont think the 15k starter amount counts...



I guess I'll change the OP, hopefully more refers will go through.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> I did it! I have 15,000 sP and my username is Aronthaer. do you have any TBT available as of now?



Yep, 400 TBT for 4 people atm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tomia said:


> wait .. so did my thing work?
> because I never got the tbt ; v;



No, no one went through today or yesterday. >_<


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 12, 2016)

so... did I do this right, or did I screw up somehow? and when can I expect my BTB?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> so... did I do this right, or did I screw up somehow? and when can I expect my BTB?



Midnight EST, which is in like 15 hours.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 12, 2016)

Hmm. It seems my comment from earlier was removed or deleted somehow. anyways, my username is Aronthaer and I have just over 30k sP so I think I'm good.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Hmm. It seems my comment from earlier was removed or deleted somehow. anyways, my username is Aronthaer and I have just over 30k sP so I think I'm good.



Yep, I see you on my refer page and with 30k you should be good. c:


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 12, 2016)

Alright then! I guess I'm all set haha


----------



## KatRose (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a total of 60,784 sP so I think I'm set! My username on the site is same as here, KatRose.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

KatRose said:


> I have a total of 60,784 sP so I think I'm set! My username on the site is same as here, KatRose.



Yep I see you on my refer page. c:


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 12, 2016)

Would it be possible to recieve my bells now, or do I have to wait until midnight tonight? If it's an inconvenience or not possible to do, I'm fine with waiting. but it really would help me out if it's possible to recieve them now.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Would it be possible to recieve my bells now, or do I have to wait until midnight tonight? If it's an inconvenience or not possible to do, I'm fine with waiting. but it really would help me out if it's possible to recieve them now.



I won't give out bells before I know people did all three steps. There have been enough scammers on this board already.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep you both went through, sending tbt now


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll do it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My username is Georgia213


----------



## wordcutouts (Mar 13, 2016)

I also completed it. My username is the same on there as it is here. :3


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 13, 2016)

Done ! I have 543,818 sP


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

Georgia :) said:


> I'll do it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My username is Georgia213





wordcutouts said:


> I also completed it. My username is the same on there as it is here. :3



Well, you both signed up correctly. Now I just need my selling thread to work so that I can earn the rest of my referrals.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

bump


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 13, 2016)

Hopefully I did it correctly, my username is the same on here


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

moonphyx said:


> Hopefully I did it correctly, my username is the same on here



Well you signed up correctly!


----------



## Idklol (Mar 13, 2016)

registered under idklol


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

Idklol said:


> registered under idklol



You registered correctly, but you need to adopt a pet.


----------



## Idklol (Mar 13, 2016)

rightttt, ok dadopted mossy lol!


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 13, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Well you signed up correctly!



Oh I only signed up correctly? or did I miss some steps? Or do I have to wait until midnight for the referrals to process?

Sorry I'm asking so many questions cx


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

moonphyx said:


> Oh I only signed up correctly? or did I miss some steps? Or do I have to wait until midnight for the referrals to process?
> 
> Sorry I'm asking so many questions cx



Midnight EST the site checks all new accounts whether they own a pet and have 10,000 sP and gives out point if they've been referred.


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 13, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Midnight EST the site checks all new accounts whether they own a pet and have 10,000 sP and gives out point if they've been referred.



Oh ok! Thanks


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 13, 2016)

Starting this now! I'll let you know when I have enough sp. My username will be the same as here

- - - Post Merge - - -

I earned 10,000 SP now~


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

haileyphi said:


> Starting this now! I'll let you know when I have enough sp. My username will be the same as here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I earned 10,000 SP now~



Well you signed up correctly, the rest I'll know in about 2 hours.


----------



## Incarnate (Mar 13, 2016)

Signing up as "Calypsio" earning the points now.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

Calypsio said:


> Signing up as "Calypsio" earning the points now.



Yep you signed up correctly.


----------



## Incarnate (Mar 13, 2016)

I checked the page and it says: You currently have 60,650 sP!

I think I'm done


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 13, 2016)

I signed up and got a pet and earned 10,000 I think. I put my username as Kitty2201 like on here


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> I signed up and got a pet and earned 10,000 I think. I put my username as Kitty2201 like on here



Yep you signed up correctly. 

You can check your sP here: https://subeta.net/preferences.php


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 13, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Yep you signed up correctly.
> 
> You can check your sP here: https://subeta.net/preferences.php



It says I have 57,041 sP


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> It says I have 57,041 sP



That should be more than enough!


----------



## beancurd (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi I followed the steps and tried out the site ;3
username: beancurd


----------



## Romaki (Mar 14, 2016)

Spoiler: Today



You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Calypsio!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Kitty2201!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring moonphyx!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring beancurd!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring haileyphi!



Sending TBT out now, which will leave me broke for the day. Check out my selling threads.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry to be a pain, but I remember seeing my subetea name on your referral list (it was onoona) but I think you may have missed me.

Edit: On page 7 it shows my referral thingy~


----------



## Athros (Mar 14, 2016)

Aaand I think I'm done ^^ My sign-up name is Athros.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 14, 2016)

Namstar said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I remember seeing my subetea name on your referral list (it was onoona) but I think you may have missed me.
> 
> Edit: On page 7 it shows my referral thingy~



You're on the first section of the page, meaning that you didn't complete your referral yet. ^^


----------



## Romaki (Mar 15, 2016)

Athros said:


> Aaand I think I'm done ^^ My sign-up name is Athros.



Your referral went through! Sending the TBT now! 

I'm starting a cycling thread tomorrow, so anyone interested in this - I'm trying to earn lots of TBT now.


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 16, 2016)

Ummm  I don't seem to be on your list but I did sign up right? 
See page 17


----------



## Bellrich (Mar 16, 2016)

I signed up as bellrich and it says i have 47,100 sP

Thank you


----------



## Romaki (Mar 17, 2016)

Bellrich said:


> I signed up as bellrich and it says i have 47,100 sP
> 
> Thank you



You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring bellrich! 

Sending the TBT now.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2016)

bump because I made some decent TBT through cycling, maybe there are some users left who are interested


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey! This sounds cool, I'd like to try it out so pm me a link please! ^^


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2016)

crosserkelsey said:


> Hey! This sounds cool, I'd like to try it out so pm me a link please! ^^



All the links are put under the spoilers, but I sent the referral link to you regardless. c:


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2016)

Nothing went through for today.


----------



## seikoshi (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll do it!
Im signing up with the same username here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I think I finished, username is seikoshi


----------



## Jeonggwa (Mar 22, 2016)

I joined! It says I currently have 59,805 sP so I guess I'm done? Username's the same.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2016)

seikoshi said:


> I'll do it!
> Im signing up with the same username here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...





Yonkorin said:


> I joined! It says I currently have 59,805 sP so I guess I'm done? Username's the same.



Well you both signed up and have a pet, so that's great. 59k should be more than enough for it to count you.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2016)

bump


----------



## arbra (Mar 22, 2016)

Completed.....named arbra in the game.....I currently have 42,090SP


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2016)

arbra said:


> Completed.....named arbra in the game.....I currently have 42,090SP



Well, you signed up correctly. The site'll tell me in about 2 hours who completed the other steps.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 22, 2016)

Sure i'll give it a shot

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah I did it, you should find a user refered you under "Nessthekid".

50 TBT Please c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah, said I had "59000 SP"


----------



## Hobbitonvillager (Mar 22, 2016)

I have like 49,000 lol.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring yonkorinY!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring seikoshi!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring captain00!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Nessthekid!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring arbra!

Seems like everyone went through for today, sending the TBT now.


----------



## Meliara (Mar 23, 2016)

I just completed the steps.  Thank you for the referral. The site seems adorable!  My username is 3Dewdrops.  I'm guessing it'll tell you  in 23ish hours.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> I just completed the steps.  Thank you for the referral. The site seems adorable!  My username is 3Dewdrops.  I'm guessing it'll tell you  in 23ish hours.



Yeah now I can tell you that you signed up correctly.


----------



## Libra (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh, wow, Subeta, been forever since I last logged in. Thanks for reminding me it exists, LOL, I'll go check on my account later.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

Libra said:


> Oh, wow, Subeta, been forever since I last logged in. Thanks for reminding me it exists, LOL, I'll go check on my account later.



Haha an event just started so it's definitely worth checking out now.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 23, 2016)

I made 32, 636 sP and adopted an adorable pet!

My username is VivianJune19


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I made 32, 636 sP and adopted an adorable pet!
> 
> My username is VivianJune19



Well you signed up correctly.


----------



## Libra (Mar 23, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Haha an event just started so it's definitely worth checking out now.



The Masquerade Ball! I remember that! Yeah, I participated a few times. I kinda was very much into battling for a while, actually, but lost interest in the site at some point.

You currently have 41,394,805 sP!
You are the 13,934th richest user on Subeta.

Bwahahaha, seriously? I know I also have a bunch of CSC I bought but never used so just how rich exactly am I, hahaha?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

Libra said:


> The Masquerade Ball! I remember that! Yeah, I participated a few times. I kinda was very much into battling for a while, actually, but lost interest in the site at some point.
> 
> You currently have 41,394,805 sP!
> You are the 13,934th richest user on Subeta.
> ...



The CSC to sP ratio like tripled within the last two years haha. 100 CSC is now worth 8.8M. 

I was also into battling but then I quit the site and pounded my BD pet - big mistake. I kinda started this thread to rebuild my wealth on there, because I pounded and donated two years of work.

40M is decent, hard to come by but very easy to spend. It just amazes me that like over 13,000 people own so much sP.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## Seasons-Crossing (Mar 23, 2016)

xXTigerLiliesXx

You currently have 33,000 sP!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

Seasons-Crossing said:


> xXTigerLiliesXx
> 
> You currently have 33,000 sP!



You signed up correctly, the site lets me know in about 4 hours who did everything.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

bump because I can give out the tbt in an hour


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2016)

hey um i earned 33,000 sP for doing one of sarah's quests, but does my name still count on the referral page? since i made my account two weeks ago.. and im wondering because i was on the pending referral page, not the completed referrals. sorry if this is confusing, if it is, just ignore me



Spoiler: here's my dashboard


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2016)

aixoo said:


> hey um i earned 33,000 sP for doing one of sarah's quests, but does my name still count on the referral page? since i made my account two weeks ago.. and im wondering because i was on the pending referral page, not the completed referrals. sorry if this is confusing, if it is, just ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's my dashboard



As of now you're still in the pending section, will post a pic in a sec.
I don't know what's going on. I'd suggest you to just refresh the site a few times because I think 14 pageviews might be too little for the site to see you as an user. The sP is more than enough and you obviously own a pet.



Spoiler: Image


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring bunnykook!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring h***!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring VivianJune19!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring 3Dewdrops!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring xXTigerLiliesXx!

The censored person didn't let me know their TBT name and there's no user with the same name. If you want to claim your 50 TBT just let me know that username and I'll send it.


----------



## KeAi (Mar 24, 2016)

I signed up! I'm not sure if i did it correctly though xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

tysm for the bells! glad i went through haha


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

KeAi said:


> I signed up! I'm not sure if i did it correctly though xD



Let me know your username and I can check c:


----------



## KeAi (Mar 24, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Let me know your username and I can check c:



it's KeAi


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh I see its the same so yeah you signed up correctly 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Made a screenshot hope its not too small on desktops haha



Spoiler: pic


----------



## KeAi (Mar 24, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Oh I see its the same so yeah you signed up correctly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Okay good! I don't have to do anything anymore right?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

KeAi said:


> Okay good! I don't have to do anything anymore right?



If you own a pet and like 30000 sp you should be good


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

bump


----------



## chupachupa (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm under the name helloitsme. I think I have around 35,000 sP.
Thank you!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

chupachupa said:


> I'm under the name helloitsme. I think I have around 35,000 sP.
> Thank you!



Yeah your name went through yesterday, so I can send you the 50 TBT now.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

Payout in 40 minutes, if anyone wants quick TBT.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring KeAi!

Only one person for today, sending TBT now.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

bump


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 25, 2016)

I signed up with the same username as on here. ^^


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

Oldcatlady said:


> I signed up with the same username as on here. ^^



Yep I see you.


----------



## Feunard (Mar 25, 2016)

I like this site ! I earned 43,390 ! My username is Feunard !


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

Feunard said:


> I like this site ! I earned 43,390 ! My username is Feunard !



I see you too.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 25, 2016)

I signed up to the site using the username SailorCrossing, I also managed to earn 33,000.  Also, this site is pretty cool. I chose a kumos and named him slash__ haha.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> I signed up to the site using the username SailorCrossing, I also managed to earn 33,000.  Also, this site is pretty cool. I chose a kumos and named him slash__ haha.



Yep you signed up correctly too.


----------



## Libra (Mar 25, 2016)

Riedy said:


> The CSC to sP ratio like tripled within the last two years haha. 100 CSC is now worth 8.8M.
> 
> I was also into battling but then I quit the site and pounded my BD pet - big mistake. I kinda started this thread to rebuild my wealth on there, because I pounded and donated two years of work.
> 
> 40M is decent, hard to come by but very easy to spend. It just amazes me that like over 13,000 people own so much sP.



Wait, what? Seriously? 8.8M??? I remember that last time I was active, 100 CSC was somewhere between 2.9 and 3.1M. What happened to make it so expensive? Though at the same time, last time I was active, they were revamping the quests and I remember them messing up Saggi's quests at some point which made some users very rich in no time at all, so maybe it's that. Because if not, from what I remember making actual sP wasn't that easy back then (by which I mean making money from games or quests, not from restocking and selling stuff in your shop).

I used to have a lot more sP but spent a lot of it on getting Nostalgic pets, ha ha. And yeah, also on weapons and scrolls and what not. Which I should still have so I guess I could start battling again, if I wanted? Might have to check the Battle Chat because I seriously lost interest in battling (and everything else) at some point.

Also, I've been a member for much longer than I thought, ha ha:
Member For : 4 years, 7 months, 3 weeks, 6 days

Anyway, I'd like to help you so if you make a trade with some junk item and PM me the trade number I'll send you a 500 Credit Gift Card (because I have more of those than I can remember and it's not like I'm using them, so yeah, might as well make someone else happy!). ^_^


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

Libra said:


> Wait, what? Seriously? 8.8M??? I remember that last time I was active, 100 CSC was somewhere between 2.9 and 3.1M. What happened to make it so expensive? Though at the same time, last time I was active, they were revamping the quests and I remember them messing up Saggi's quests at some point which made some users very rich in no time at all, so maybe it's that. Because if not, from what I remember making actual sP wasn't that easy back then (by which I mean making money from games or quests, not from restocking and selling stuff in your shop).
> 
> I used to have a lot more sP but spent a lot of it on getting Nostalgic pets, ha ha. And yeah, also on weapons and scrolls and what not. Which I should still have so I guess I could start battling again, if I wanted? Might have to check the Battle Chat because I seriously lost interest in battling (and everything else) at some point.
> 
> ...



If you sell when US people are sleeping you can easily get 9.1M for them, too. When I first joined two years ago the price was like 3.41M. Over the past two years they just keep on adding new Cash Shop items and the price never went down.

Right now you can probably make 3M a day if you do all the quests.

They opened an 'Antique Shop' for old items including weapons and stuff, so a full healer I once bought for 100M now costs 61M there, so I guess that's good.

And thank you so much for that offer, that'll help me out a bunch!


----------



## Libra (Mar 25, 2016)

Riedy said:


> If you sell when US people are sleeping you can easily get 9.1M for them, too. When I first joined two years ago the price was like 3.41M. Over the past two years they just keep on adding new Cash Shop items and the price never went down.
> 
> Right now you can probably make 3M a day if you do all the quests.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, I was looking at that shop and I recognize those items (Reviver of the Lion and such). I'm pretty sure I have most of those and I know it took me a long time to get them. I should probably go through everything I have and only keep what's really necessary. I can't remember what tier my pet is but I know I was trying to train several pets at once at some point and I somewhat burnt myself out, I guess? Maybe if I focus on just one pet, though I remember also being seriously stuck at some point between "well, I can defeat this challenger but the next one is WAY too difficult, why is there such a large gap in difficulty???"

Also, I sent the CSC card. If there is anything else I can help you with, let me know. Looking at my inventory and vault I have a lot of stuff I can't even remember getting, LOL.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

Libra said:


> Oh wow, I was looking at that shop and I recognize those items (Reviver of the Lion and such). I'm pretty sure I have most of those and I know it took me a long time to get them. I should probably go through everything I have and only keep what's really necessary. I can't remember what tier my pet is but I know I was trying to train several pets at once at some point and I somewhat burnt myself out, I guess? Maybe if I focus on just one pet, though I remember also being seriously stuck at some point between "well, I can defeat this challenger but the next one is WAY too difficult, why is there such a large gap in difficulty???"
> 
> Also, I sent the CSC card. If there is anything else I can help you with, let me know. Looking at my inventory and vault I have a lot of stuff I can't even remember getting, LOL.



Haha, I remember feeling like that. There's a huge gap between medium challengers and hard challengers. I just concentrated on one pet, did all battle quests everyday and spent my entire earnings into boosters. I got like 2000 stats each within a year. But I guess playing with only one goal kinda burned me out. I'd definitely suggest concentrating on one pet until you're near the cap, that's my plan at least.

Well, wearables could always help me! With 10,000 wearables I have like the basics down, but if you could spare an ugly expensive wearable I'd gladly take it. xD


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

bump


----------



## Cure Whip (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello, I signed up and referred you, I have the same username as here!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

PasuteruHime said:


> Hello, I signed up and referred you, I have the same username as here!
> 
> Thank you very much!



Well you signed up correctly. The site lets me know the rest in 4 1/2 hours. c:


----------



## Cure Whip (Mar 25, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Well you signed up correctly. The site lets me know the rest in 4 1/2 hours. c:



Yeah, I understand. ^^

A lot of the pets there reminded of Neopets they were cute.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

PasuteruHime said:


> Yeah, I understand. ^^
> 
> A lot of the pets there reminded of Neopets they were cute.



Yeah the basic colors definitely look similar to Neopets. c:


----------



## Cure Whip (Mar 25, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Yeah the basic colors definitely look similar to Neopets. c:



Bump!

Also, is there battling on this site? c:


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2016)

PasuteruHime said:


> Bump!
> 
> Also, is there battling on this site? c:



Yeah, it's a giant part actually. Battle quests, stat caps, statuses like freezing and experience from battles to level your pet as well. I love it but my pet has like 300 stats of 35,000 possible - long way to go. DX

If you want to check it out they just added an in-depth guide:
https://subeta.net/games/battle/battleguide.php


----------



## williamlap2 (Mar 25, 2016)

I completed it, more than 55,000
Site Username: Williamlap1


----------



## Cure Whip (Mar 25, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Yeah, it's a giant part actually. Battle quests, stat caps, statuses like freezing and experience from battles to level your pet as well. I love it but my pet has like 300 stats of 35,000 possible - long way to go. DX
> 
> If you want to check it out they just added an in-depth guide:
> https://subeta.net/games/battle/battleguide.php



That's a lot of dedication, then again I shiny chain constantly in ORAS.

I get so frustrated with myself, I'm not sure how long i'd last.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Williamlap1!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Oldcatlady!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring PasuteruHime!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring SailorCrossing!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Feunard!

Sent the TBT, thanks so much for participating. c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 26, 2016)

Joined as Sparro
I did the first quest, I think I have at least 39 000 sP.


----------



## Marisska (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi there! I joined as Marisska, and I currently have 95,664 sP!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Joined as Sparro
> I did the first quest, I think I have at least 39 000 sP.





Marisska said:


> Hi there! I joined as Marisska, and I currently have 95,664 sP!



Yep I see you both signed up correctly.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2016)

bump


----------



## Amilee (Mar 26, 2016)

i did it c: same username as here: Amilee


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2016)

Amilee said:


> i did it c: same username as here: Amilee



You signed up correctly.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2016)

Payout in an hour


----------



## Romaki (Mar 27, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Marisska!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Sparro!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Amilee!

Sending out the TBT now.


----------



## Dactal (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay ) my username was Bubbles3, Thank you!!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 27, 2016)

TrinitySmith said:


> Okay ) my username was Bubbles3, Thank you!!



Yep I see your name.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 27, 2016)

Working on some new TBT to keep this thread going.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 27, 2016)

I registered as Marcilia, still getting sP though


----------



## Romaki (Mar 27, 2016)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I registered as Marcilia, still getting sP though



Well you signed up correctly


----------



## Beardo (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm gonna do this now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK, so I signed up as Beardo and did the stuff!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 27, 2016)

Beardo said:


> I'm gonna do this now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK, so I signed up as Beardo and did the stuff!



You signed up correctly.


----------



## Chelsaurus (Mar 27, 2016)

Is this still going?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 27, 2016)

do i need to complete step 3 too to get the 50 TBT? lol. i completed step 1 and 2 btw.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 27, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Is this still going?



Yeah I'll cycle some villagers soon to make more TBT. I want to keep this thread going.

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> do i need to complete step 3 too to get the 50 TBT? lol. i completed step 1 and 2 btw.



Yeah you need to do all three steps that's the point.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 27, 2016)

i see. ill just earn them tmr since its getting late now and im in no mood for games either.


----------



## raebae13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Signed up, got a pet, and earned 50k sp. 

Name signed up with is raebae13

Let me know if theres anything I missed or if I can get the TBT


----------



## Romaki (Mar 28, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring raebae13!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring b
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Beardo!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Marciliia!

Removed the name from a pm person that knows that they might need to wait. Will pay you other three and start cycling tomorrow so I guess this thread is temp closed until I have more TBT


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Bumping this because I have 360 TBT now and I usually get 5-6 interested persons per day.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie (Mar 30, 2016)

I am currently doing it, username is Bonbonbon!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Mayor-Bonnie said:


> I am currently doing it, username is Bonbonbon!



Well you signed up correctly.  Payout's in about 8 hours. c:


----------



## Shayden (Mar 30, 2016)

I signed up ^^ username is Near


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

<Near> said:


> I signed up ^^ username is Near



Yep I see your name too.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie (Mar 30, 2016)

Yay! Thank ya ma'am/sir!  Cute site by the way. Reminds me of Neopets.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Mayor-Bonnie said:


> Yay! Thank ya ma'am/sir!  Cute site by the way. Reminds me of Neopets.



Yeah I was a Neopets player once and discovered the site because they got always compared. Subeta suited me better so I stayed there.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Added a new paragraph in the OP, now buying the sP you've earned!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Payout in an hour


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Bonbonbon!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring k
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Near!

No idea who the third person is, please reveal yourself.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

Bump


----------



## N a t (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm not particularly interested in the btb tbh, but I'm a sucker for sites like this since I grew up playing Neopets and Webkinz. Is there anywhere where I can learn about the site more before deciding to sign up? Like is there an info link on a homepage?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm not particularly interested in the btb tbh, but I'm a sucker for sites like this since I grew up playing Neopets and Webkinz. Is there anywhere where I can learn about the site more before deciding to sign up? Like is there an info link on a homepage?



Well, there's a Wikia dedicated to it. The site itself offers a 'What to do guide' and a SubetaPedia where you can read up on all the characters, holidays, locations and pets. Not sure if you can view those links without having an account, if not there's really only the Wikia to give you an idea of the site. There's also SubetaLodge, which is usually used to keep track of your collections, but it also offers a few guides to the site.


----------



## N a t (Mar 31, 2016)

Riedy said:


> Well, there's a Wikia dedicated to it. The site itself offers a 'What to do guide' and a SubetaPedia where you can read up on all the characters, holidays, locations and pets. Not sure if you can view those links without having an account, if not there's really only the Wikia to give you an idea of the site. There's also SubetaLodge, which is usually used to keep track of your collections, but it also offers a few guides to the site.



I'll check out the wikia, but if that doesn't satisfy me I guess I'll just make an account and do some exploring anyways lol (I just like to avoid lengthy tutorials in the case that I dislike something). I appreciate the links btw, and if I like the site, I'll be sure to tell others about it  I won't leave any bad reviews if I happen to dislike it though. I'm not the type xD Cheers <3


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'll check out the wikia, but if that doesn't satisfy me I guess I'll just make an account and do some exploring anyways lol (I just like to avoid lengthy tutorials in the case that I dislike something). I appreciate the links btw, and if I like the site, I'll be sure to tell others about it  I won't leave any bad reviews if I happen to dislike it though. I'm not the type xD Cheers <3



Haha, it's a 11 years old site with over 1000 daily players, it's not a new site that needs reviews. :'D If you end up playing and have some questions just send me a message under the same username, I play daily and always have a tab open for notifications.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

Still looking for that third person yfi!


----------



## Twix (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey, I just registered and completed those steps! My username is Aydin!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

MayorAydin said:


> Hey, I just registered and completed those steps! My username is Aydin!



You signed up correctly.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

Lots of spots avaiable now!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

bump


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

Payout in an hour if anyone wants to quickly earn some TBT.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 1, 2016)

You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring le! (pm)
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring Aydin!
 You earned a 2 referral point(s) for referring a (pm)

Sent the TBT.
Removed the option to buy fluidity.


----------



## Reese (Apr 1, 2016)

Just did this, my username is feelgoodghost 

Honestly my initial reaction was "this just makes me want to go play Neopets again" but uhhh my Sheeta is so friggin cute I'm in love already


----------



## Romaki (Apr 1, 2016)

Reese said:


> Just did this, my username is feelgoodghost
> 
> Honestly my initial reaction was "this just makes me want to go play Neopets again" but uhhh my Sheeta is so friggin cute I'm in love already



Haha Subeta is so much more user friendly in any aspect I don't think I could ever go back. xD

No idea how I ever survived 5 item shop wihout autopricer, no forum freedom and 4 pets limit. Have they brought back the online counter yet? &#55357;&#56834;


----------

